
The Microsoft Police State: Mass Surveillance, Facial Recognition, and the Azure - MikusR
https://theintercept.com/2020/07/14/microsoft-police-state-mass-surveillance-facial-recognition/
======
gigama
Does this mean Microsoft's BSOD now stands for "Blue Shield of Death"?

"A stop error or exception error, commonly called the blue screen of death or
blue screen, is an error screen displayed on Windows computers following a
fatal system error. It indicates a system crash, in which the operating system
has reached a condition where it can no longer operate safely."

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_screen_of_death](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_screen_of_death)

